# Benatia ad un passo dal Bayern. Roma vicina a Manolas.



## admin (26 Agosto 2014)

Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport e da altri media, Benatia è ad un passo dal Bayern Monaco. La fumata bianca potrebbe arrivare già nella giornata di oggi. La Roma, dall'operazione, dovrebbe incassare 26 milioni di euro più 4 di bonus. I giallorossi sostituiranno il centrale marocchino con Manolas dell'Olympiacos: costo dell'operazione 13 milioni di euro.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Agosto 2014)

Boh, Benatia è il migliore centrale della Serie A.

Certo se lui vuole andare via, non ha certo senso trattenerlo senza motivazioni.

Sabatini comunque in questi anni ha lavorato bene.

Lamela, Moaquinos, Osvaldo... ha ceduto mezzi giocatori a prezzo d'oro e si è costruito una grande squadra. Ora ci rifila quel cesso di Destro. Ogni anno diventano più forti spendendo nulla.

Comunque vediamo sto Manolas non lo conosco


----------



## pazzomania (26 Agosto 2014)

come dicevo tempo fa, la Roma non andrà MIA da nessuna parte.

Capisco la situazione italiana e tutto il resto, ma quando hai la botta di sedere di trovare uno dei rari forti difensori centrali, se vuoi diventare una grande squadre non puoi venderlo.

Meglio per noi.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Agosto 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> come dicevo tempo fa, la Roma non andrà MIA da nessuna parte.
> 
> Capisco la situazione italiana e tutto il resto, ma quando hai la botta di sedere di trovare uno dei rari forti difensori centrali, se vuoi diventare una grande squadre non puoi venderlo.
> 
> Meglio per noi.



se il giocatore vuole andar via non puoi farci niente sei costretto a venderlo


----------



## pazzomania (26 Agosto 2014)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> se il giocatore vuole andar via non puoi farci niente sei costretto a venderlo



Il giocatore vuole andare perchè vuole 4 e gli offri 3.

Non perchè Monaco di Baviera è più bella di Roma.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Agosto 2014)

la Roma aveva qualche chance di giocarsi lo scudetto quest'anno e la butta via... 

se il Milan avesse voglia di rinforzarsi seriamente potrebbe anche tornare a giocarsela per il secondo/terzo posto


----------



## juventino (26 Agosto 2014)

Si indeboliscono notevolmente senza Benatia.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Agosto 2014)

Da notare come la Roma ha già il sostituto. Mentre noi vendiamo Balo e non sappiamo manco chi viene.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Agosto 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Il giocatore vuole andare perchè vuole 4 e gli offri 3.
> 
> Non perchè Monaco di Baviera è più bella di Roma.



ah non perchè il bayern è piu forte della roma ?


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Agosto 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Boh, Benatia è il migliore centrale della Serie A.
> 
> Certo se lui vuole andare via, non ha certo senso trattenerlo senza motivazioni.
> 
> ...



Per me ha fatto a darlo via se voleva andarsene.

detto questo sono andate via le speranze su uno sconto per Destro direi.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Agosto 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Per me ha fatto a darlo via se voleva andarsene.
> 
> detto questo sono andate via le speranze su uno sconto per Destro direi.



Certo che hanno fatto bene se non voleva restare, non son stato chiaro col mio concetto evidentemente.

LA ROMA NON VINCERA MAI UN PENE COSI!!!!


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Agosto 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Certo che hanno fatto bene se non voleva restare, non son stato chiaro col mio concetto evidentemente.
> 
> LA ROMA NON VINCERA MAI UN PENE COSI!!!!



E sono d'accordo, però se è un caso sporadico va bene, ma se succede tutti gli anni diventa difficile per loro.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Agosto 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E sono d'accordo, però se è un caso sporadico va bene, ma se succede tutti gli anni diventa difficile per loro.



Il problema è l' hanno fatto pure lo scorso anno ( anche se poi son stati bravi ad azzeccare i nuovi acquisti)

E credo che l' anno prossimo pure Pjianic se ne vada. IMHO


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Agosto 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Il problema è l' hanno fatto pure lo scorso anno ( anche se poi son stati bravi ad azzeccare i nuovi acquisti)
> 
> E credo che l' anno prossimo pure Pjianic se ne vada. IMHO



Pure per me. Infatti in Europa non conteranno una mazza.


----------



## accadde_domani (26 Agosto 2014)

Purtroppo esistono parametri economici che vanno rispettati, e la Roma cerca di farlo senza depauperare il parco tecnico e anzi tentando perfino di migliorarlo grazie a una rete scouting di livello e alla competenza di Sabatini e Garcia. Se sei in Italia, o se non puoi contare su sceicchi, è questo che devi fare. Dare 4 milioni a Benatia non è nelle possibilità della Roma purtroppo. Ma Borussia e Atletico ci insegnano che con competenza e idee si può riuscire lo stesso a fare risultati importanti. Senza dimenticare che, in riferimento alla stessa Roma, lo scorso anno dopo le famose tre cessioni sembrava tutto finito, e invece, con un forte guadagno di natura economica, si è fatta una squadra dieci volte migliore di quella precedente. A volte leggo ragionamenti troppo scontati e giudizi affrettati, specie sulla Roma che ha dimostrato di saperci fare molto sul mercato.

Poi Benatia voleva andarsene a tutti i costi, quindi il discorso muore sul nascere. E' sempre controproducente trattenere un giocatore che non ha motivazioni.


----------



## Aldo (26 Agosto 2014)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ah non perchè il bayern è piu forte della roma ?



al 90% va via per i soldi, al 10% va via perchè preferisce il Bayer alla Roma. la Roma comunque gli dava 2,5 bonus compresi, se gli offriva 3,5 rimaneva tranquillamente. Spero faccia bene al Bayer


----------



## hiei87 (26 Agosto 2014)

Purtroppo la juve è già molto più forte di suo, più ogni anno la seconda classificata cede il proprio miglior giocatore (Ibra e Thiago, Cavani, Benatia), mentre loro si rinforzano senza vendere. Mi domando quando ci sarà un'inversione di tendenza, perchè quà la fine del ciclo gobbo non la si vede neanche col binocolo....


----------



## prebozzio (26 Agosto 2014)

Benatia è un ottimo giocatore ma nella scorsa stagione il suo eccezionale rendimento è stato molto merito della squadra: quando hai un centrocampo con De Rossi e Strootman e un'ottima gestione del pallone è più facile difendere bene. Guardate Castan che salto di rendimento ha avuto rispetto agli anni precedenti.

Anzi, se devo essere sincero come continuità e dal punto di vista prettamente difensivo ho preferito il brasiliano. Benatia ha segnato di più ed era più spettacolare in alcune giocate.

Detto questo, potevano ricavare di più dalla cessione IMHO. Hanno provato a tenerlo fino alla fine, ma non ci sono riusciti. Visto che c'erano voci di addio anche per Pjanic e Strootman, sono riusciti a trattenere i due più forti.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport e da altri media, Benatia è ad un passo dal Bayern Monaco. La fumata bianca potrebbe arrivare già nella giornata di oggi. La Roma, dall'operazione, dovrebbe incassare 26 milioni di euro più 4 di bonus. I giallorossi sostituiranno il centrale marocchino con Manolas dell'Olympiacos: costo dell'operazione 13 milioni di euro.



Ecco come ci si dovrebbe comportare. Mentre vendi, acquisti il sostituto. Ma per Galliani probabilmente è troppo complicato.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Agosto 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Da notare come la Roma ha già il sostituto. Mentre noi vendiamo Balo e non sappiamo manco chi viene.



Ma questa è la normalità, solo noi e qualcun altro siamo diversi.

Cmq capisco Benatia, il Bayern è altra cosa rispetto alla Roma (con tutto il rispetto).


----------



## admin (26 Agosto 2014)

*Di Marzio: domani Benatia effettuerà le visite mediche con il Bayern Monaco.

Nel frattempo, Manolas è arrivato a Roma. *


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Agosto 2014)

30 milioni sono cmq ottimi...possono prendere un attaccante serio.


----------



## Jino (26 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: domani Benatia effettuerà le visite mediche con il Bayern Monaco.
> 
> Nel frattempo, Manolas è arrivato a Roma. *



Staremo a vedere sto greco, non sono certo famosi per fare grandi cose fuori dalla patria


----------



## pazzomania (26 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ecco come ci si dovrebbe comportare. Mentre vendi, acquisti il sostituto. Ma per Galliani probabilmente è troppo complicato.





Jino ha scritto:


> Staremo a vedere sto greco, non sono certo famosi per fare grandi cose fuori dalla patria



Se avessero fatto una mossa del genere al Milan, saremmo con i fucili davanti a casa Milan.


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: domani Benatia effettuerà le visite mediche con il Bayern Monaco.
> 
> Nel frattempo, Manolas è arrivato a Roma. *



Anche lo scorso anno tutti davano per spacciata la Roma che aveva venduto tanto,poi abbiamo visto come è andata.
Manolas,le poche volte che l'ho visto,mi ha fatto una buona impressione


----------



## Frikez (26 Agosto 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> 30 milioni sono cmq ottimi...possono prendere un attaccante serio.



Ma quale attaccante, la Roma per fare mercato ha bisogno di cedere e dopo averne spesi 30 per Iturbe doveva vendere qualcuno, o Benatia o Destro.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (26 Agosto 2014)

in un mercato dove david luiz viene valutato a 60 mln e il 31enne mathieu a 20, 30 per benatia (considerata soprattutto la penuria di centrali di livello) mi sembra una cifra alquanto onesta.
un porto o un benfica ne avrebbe ricavato almeno 40.


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Agosto 2014)

*Arrivata l'ufficialità,Benatia è del Bayern.*


----------



## Sherlocked (26 Agosto 2014)

Per me ci perdono. Vediamo sto Manolas come si ambienta.


----------



## The Ripper (26 Agosto 2014)

La Roma ha fatto bene per quelle cifre. 
Manolas poi è forte.

Potrebbero pure sganciarci Destro e andarsi a prendere Falcao o Jackson Martinez adesso...


----------



## rossovero (26 Agosto 2014)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> in un mercato dove david luiz viene valutato a 60 mln e *il 31enne mathieu a 20*, 30 per benatia (considerata soprattutto la penuria di centrali di livello) mi sembra una cifra alquanto onesta.
> un porto o un benfica ne avrebbe ricavato almeno 40.



Cioé un misconosciuto e mediocre difensore 30enne vale come un mediatico e talentuoso centravanti 24enne? 
Non so se sia peggio il Milan a vendere o il Barca a comprare


----------



## The Ripper (26 Agosto 2014)

rossovero ha scritto:


> Cioé un misconosciuto e mediocre difensore 30enne vale come un mediatico e talentuoso centravanti 24enne?
> Non so se sia peggio il Milan a vendere o il Barca a comprare



"Galliani sa fare affari d'oro (vedi Ibra) e sa vendere come nessuno al mondo (vedi Sheva, Kakà...)" cit.
"Senza soldi nessuno sa fare mercato. Vediamo se a Galliani dicono "Vendi Balotelli" o "Vendi El Shaarawy"!! Da una cessione così Galliani ti porta quei 40/45mln e con questi fai il mercato" cit.


Anche se la verità la disse non ricordo chi sul vecchio forum: "Non è Galliani, che comunque resta un incompetente, a non sapere vendere. E' il Milan ad avere la NECESSITA' di vendere. Rispetto ad altri club, quindi, è praticamente costretto a non poter essere una "boutique cara" come ama dire il nostro A.D. Al Milan il prezzo non lo facciamo noi... lo fa chi compra. Il che è economicamente assurdo"


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Agosto 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ma quale attaccante, la Roma per fare mercato ha bisogno di cedere e dopo averne spesi 30 per Iturbe doveva vendere qualcuno, o Benatia o Destro.



Frikez stiamo parlando della Roma non del Milani soldi gli Americani ce li hanno, l'unico problema è il FPF.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Agosto 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Arrivata l'ufficialità,Benatia è del Bayern.*



E vabbè...30 milioni vanno bene e hanno già il sostituto (contando anche Astori come riserva di lusso).


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Agosto 2014)

*Ufficiale anche Manolas,13 milioni più 2 di bonus e contratto di cinque anni per il giocatore*


----------



## iceman. (26 Agosto 2014)

Questi chiudono nel giro di poche ore , noi anche per prendere un cesso in prestito ci mettiamo secoli.


----------



## Frikez (26 Agosto 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Frikez stiamo parlando della Roma non del Milani soldi gli Americani ce li hanno, l'unico problema è il FPF.



Gli americani stanno facendo il mercato con le cessioni dei vari Osvaldo, Lamela, Benatia, Marquinhos, Bradley ecc..ad oggi non hanno messo un euro in più di quelli che hanno ricavato.


----------



## accadde_domani (26 Agosto 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Gli americani stanno facendo il mercato con le cessioni dei vari Osvaldo, Lamela, Benatia, Marquinhos, Bradley ecc..ad oggi non hanno messo un euro in più di quelli che hanno ricavato.


Non è correttissimo dire che non hanno messo nulla. Gli Americani hanno fatto un investimento di 40 milioni di euro il primo anno e di 20 nel secondo. In tutto 60 milioni. Dallo scorso anno in poi Sabatini ha potuto solo gestire le risorse presenti, ma col trading la cifra è stata almeno raddoppiata puntando sul potenziale.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Agosto 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Gli americani stanno facendo il mercato con le cessioni dei vari Osvaldo, Lamela, Benatia, Marquinhos, Bradley ecc..ad oggi non hanno messo un euro in più di quelli che hanno ricavato.



Niente non è proprio vero e cmq sotto c'è un bel lavoro, non è che quelli l'hanno presi per magia. Loro avevano preso il 19enne Marquinhos e dopo una bella stagione l'hanno venduto a 40, noi invece ROdrigo Ely ed è finito su chi l'ha visto.


----------



## numero 3 (27 Agosto 2014)

accadde_domani ha scritto:


> Purtroppo esistono parametri economici che vanno rispettati, e la Roma cerca di farlo senza depauperare il parco tecnico e anzi tentando perfino di migliorarlo grazie a una rete scouting di livello e alla competenza di Sabatini e Garcia. Se sei in Italia, o se non puoi contare su sceicchi, è questo che devi fare. Dare 4 milioni a Benatia non è nelle possibilità della Roma purtroppo. Ma Borussia e Atletico ci insegnano che con competenza e idee si può riuscire lo stesso a fare risultati importanti. Senza dimenticare che, in riferimento alla stessa Roma, lo scorso anno dopo le famose tre cessioni sembrava tutto finito, e invece, con un forte guadagno di natura economica, si è fatta una squadra dieci volte migliore di quella precedente. A volte leggo ragionamenti troppo scontati e giudizi affrettati, specie sulla Roma che ha dimostrato di saperci fare molto sul mercato.
> 
> Poi Benatia voleva andarsene a tutti i costi, quindi il discorso muore sul nascere. E' sempre controproducente trattenere un giocatore che non ha motivazioni.


Hai ragione ma "IO SONO PIENAMENTE D'ACCORDO A META' CON TE" perché facendo così non vincerà mai niente..Borussia e Atletico balleranno ancora poco..il milan sgangherato di queste annate ha vinto quasi di più di Atletico Borussia e Roma


----------



## Oronzo Cana (27 Agosto 2014)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Hai ragione ma "IO SONO PIENAMENTE D'ACCORDO A META' CON TE" perché facendo così non vincerà mai niente..Borussia e Atletico balleranno ancora poco..il milan sgangherato di queste annate ha vinto quasi di più di Atletico Borussia e Roma



il milan sgangherato di queste annate ha vinto di più di atletico e borussia ?  abbiamo vinto un misero scudetto con allegri spendono un botto di soldi che atletico e borussia si sognano


----------

